# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Twiggy Women vs. Meaty Women

## Network

Where my brothas at?

I like petite women but haven't had a good experience with twiggy women.  You can be petite with some meat/fat on your bones.  

This twiggy woman I dated for a while, like the anorexic models, reminded me of a praying mantis.  That might be why I aborted our child with a toss down the stairs.  Wait, I'm a dark comedian, forget that.

What say you?  Super model or (other)?

----------


## The XL

Pics or GTFO.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

What's Twiggy and what's meaty and is there an "extra meaty" in this scenario?

I prefer women who look like this:

----------


## Network

> What's Twiggy and what's meaty and is there an "extra meaty" in this scenario?
> 
> I prefer women who look like this:



I guess you would prefer women with cocks.

----------


## Guest

> I guess you would prefer women with cocks.


Yep.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## The XL

Lol.

I don't mind petite chicks or chicks that are a little bigger, but it's the extremes that I don't fancy.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

Is this meaty or extra meaty?

----------


## Network

> Lol.
> 
> I don't mind petite chicks or chicks that are a little bigger, but it's the extremes that I don't fancy.



I agree.  I guess we all have our own ideas of the extreme limits.  

This twiggy picture, we could make it work.

----------


## Maximatic

> Is this meaty or extra meaty?


That's good.

----------


## Network

> Is this meaty or extra meaty?


That's extra nasty.  Muscle tone not allowed if over 120 pounds.

----------

St James (03-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

You like them brolic as hell, don't ya Max?

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

Too thin is no good. Too fat is no good. I think we all agree they pretty much just need to be perfect.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

Yes, but she's a satanist...or likes to play one on magazines.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Network

> Yes, but she's a satanist...or likes to play one on magazines.



Cool, Rinnie, I chose her just for you.  This pic is hotness.

----------



----------


## garyo

Hubba hubba

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

> You like them brolic as hell, don't ya Max?


I had to look that up. I don't know. She looks good. I saw a picture recently of this girl who was cut up, but she also had abs. They were all separate and defined. It was a six pack, like a mans. It was kind of weird.

----------


## Network

> Hubba hubba



I knew I could count on you to show 'em.

----------

garyo (03-02-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

Why does it always have to devolve to necrophilia with you guys?

----------


## Guest

> Cool, Rinnie, I chose her just for you.  This pic is hotness.


She was going "good" and "bad" in those pics.  Apparently the one where she looks dead-eyed, holding the upside down cross was the "good" version.

----------


## Guest

I made the mistake once of telling my moto-Marine husband that I wanted to look like this:



The next few months of my life sucked ass.

----------

The XL (03-02-2013)

----------


## Network

> Why does it always have to devolve to necrophilia with you guys?



Because we're necrophiliacs.
We're zany to the max
Dot is cute and Yakko yaks
Wakko packs away the snacks 
While Bill Clinton plays the sax
We're Necrophiliacs

----------

The XL (03-02-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Hubba hubba


How does one get so disproportionate?  Don't get me wrong, her arms and body are fat, but fuckin A, her legs look like the Michelin man on steroids.

----------


## Network

> How does one get so disproportionate?  Don't get me wrong, her arms and body are fat, but fuckin A, her legs look like the Michelin man on steroids.



Photoshopped hippo.  Top is a 250 lb woman, bottom is a 600 lber.

Gotta be..

----------

The XL (03-02-2013)

----------


## The XL

I hope so, lmao.

----------


## Calypso Jones

come on guys...you don't care as long as she's the only woman in the room.....and she's naked.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Is this meaty or extra meaty?


...yeah, I'll go with my gay side first.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I agree.  I guess we all have our own ideas of the extreme limits.  
> 
> This twiggy picture, we could make it work.


Nevermind, straight side is back  :Tongue:

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Karl

> How does one get so disproportionate?  Don't get me wrong, her arms and body are fat, but fuckin A, her legs look like the Michelin man on steroids.


That's gotta be Photo-shopped ain't no way that's possible them thighs alone would have their own congressman

----------

Network (03-02-2013),St James (03-04-2013)

----------


## Karl

> How does one get so disproportionate?  Don't get me wrong, her arms and body are fat, but fuckin A, her legs look like the Michelin man on steroids.


That's gotta be Photo-shopped ain't no way that's possible them thighs alone would have their own congressman

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hubba hubba

----------


## Karl

> come on guys...you don't care as long as she's the only woman in the room.....and she's naked.


I will admit I've  boned plenty of fattys back in my day I aint gonna lie

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Network

> Hubba hubba



She's obviously a leader of the tea party, who made her starve in the streets.

----------



----------


## Network

Stick bitches and Mick snitches
Lick stitches you prick finches

Because Obamacure in't gonna pay for dat
Obama's a broke joker
No, no, Obama ain't gonna pay for dat
Obama just sits at home and plays poker

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> come on guys...you don't care as long as she's the only woman in the room.....and she's naked.


And??

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-03-2013)

----------


## Network

This thread is worthless without pics.  Help me guiz.

Nudity allowed, I do declare.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------

Network (03-03-2013),The XL (03-03-2013)

----------


## Network

The edge






The Goodness






The Edge (not really)




<JERK>

----------


## Maximatic

> ...yeah, I'll go with my gay side first.




Still gay?

----------


## Network

> 



nomnom

right in the middle!

<Plus being a freak>

----------


## Maximatic

What about this one?



Or this one?

----------


## Maximatic

What a shame:


http://www.fairfaxunderground.com/fo...filename=1.jpg

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Still gay?


Mmm...nope  :Tongue:

----------


## Network

> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?


2nd one, yeah.  1st one, this isn't the thread where we were talking about women who could beat us down.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?


No to the first, hell yeah to the second  :Tongue:

----------


## Network

Maxi likes em fit!

gymnastics girls... disappointing boobs. (unless they were really big to begin with)

<jerk>

Let me reiterate how much I hate fake ones.

<jerk>

----------


## Network

hmmm







Not impressed

----------

